# Naked and Afraid - Season 3



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

This thread is for discussing any season 3 episodes that have been broadcast.

At this time, three episodes have aired:

S03E01 "Primal Fear"	June 29, 2014	
Lindsey Leitelt and Luke McLaughlin challenged in a dense harsh land in Namibia

S03E02 "Blood in the Water" July 6, 2014
Dani Julien and Justin Bullard stranded with starvation and tiny predators in the Bahamas' Andros islands.

S03E03 "Hearts of Darkness" July 13, 2014
Carrie and Tom survived with crocodiles and extreme heat in Cambodia.


----------



## Bob Coxner (Dec 1, 2004)

#3. I think it took a lot of restraint for the guy not to use the machete for purposes other than chopping bamboo. The female was so irritating to me by the end that I was fastforwarding through her diary cam talks. She was hot looking but that was all she had going for her.


----------



## jeepair (Apr 22, 2004)

Its hard to view 21 days of activity in 1 hour, but I thought the guy was satisfied with just starving and sitting around 21 days and not actively looking for food. When I've watched surviorman or Bear Grylls, they always walk around their location looking for items which can make their survival easier. 

Why don't we see they digging for worms and bugs?


----------



## DouglasPHill (Feb 10, 2005)

Thats my gripe about this series, its all about loading up on food and water before you get there. Then starving for 21 days and how it affects your mind/body. It is a challenge, no question about it. I'd go for making it R rated and removing the blur. But thats me.


----------



## philw1776 (Jan 19, 2002)

Episode 3: Both "survivors" really failed to do a creditable job. The guy needed to man up and provide some body heat. The woman was unbearable. Never pitched in. Her best contribution was the clams. Why the guy didn't set right out the next day or so for more clams was puzzling. I agree that he just seemed to decide to wimp out & wait out the 21 rather than hunt for anything, snakes included. Watching them interact was so unpleasant I cannot imaging how much worse it would have been to have been there. Any guy considering a relationship beyond 24 hours with that woman needs to watch the episode. Danger!


----------



## tivoboyjr (Apr 28, 2003)

philw1776 said:


> Episode 3: Both "survivors" really failed to do a creditable job. The guy needed to man up and provide some body heat. The woman was unbearable. Never pitched in. Her best contribution was the clams. Why the guy didn't set right out the next day or so for more clams was puzzling. I agree that he just seemed to decide to wimp out & wait out the 21 rather than hunt for anything, snakes included. Watching them interact was so unpleasant I cannot imaging how much worse it would have been to have been there. Any guy considering a relationship beyond 24 hours with that woman needs to watch the episode. Danger!


She has a nice hiney, though.


----------



## DouglasPHill (Feb 10, 2005)

tivoboyjr said:


> She has a nice hiney, though.


+1 :up:


----------



## AntiPC (Jul 22, 2005)

She was a piece of work, but he brought some of it on himself. It struck me that this location wasn't particularly challenging compared to the snake filled swamp, mosquito infested jungle, damp rain forests with daily downpours, etc.

They used the machete and firestarter to make fire. They boiled drinking water in bamboo, which was smart. Beyond that, their efforts at shelter and hunting were lame at best. It seemed like the biggest challenge was the nights in the 50s, and Mr. Monogamous wasn't a team player there.


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

The thing that annoys me is how the editors insert footage of animals that were apparently nowhere near the competitors. 

Whenever Carrie or Tom went to clam beach, the editors inserted footage of crocodiles in the water. But neither Carrie or Tom spotted a crocodile around there, and they did not even seem very worried about crocodiles. 

If there were crocodiles nearby, the only reasonable thing I can think of that they could have done would be to both go to clam beach, and have one of them watching very carefully for approaching crocodile eyes while the other one was fishing for clams. But even that would be dangerous, and I wonder if the producers would have stopped them from even going into the water there if crocodiles were nearby. The speed that a crocodile can attack someone on the shore is shocking.


----------



## philw1776 (Jan 19, 2002)

Finally, a guy who actually had survivor skills n the Nicaraguan rainforest episode 20 July. Liked the way the 2 very different people interacted and leveraged off each other. Both were intelligent, ego free, had a sense of humor and tolerated very opposite world views. A welcome respite from last weeks witch from hell and passive do nothing guy team.


----------



## Ment (Mar 27, 2008)

I wasn't particularly impressed with the dudes skills in context of the show. Why can't they get people who can trap? Spearing, making hand weapons will never feed you in the place they go, a person who has 'hunting' skills is useless in that arena.


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

Anyone else notice the big bunch of bananas behind the pair next to the cave? They may not have been ripe or otherwise useful, but it illustrates one of my main gripes about this show. They spend so much time with breathless narration and replaying stuff over and over and leave out tons of details I really want to know about.


----------



## Bob Coxner (Dec 1, 2004)

philw1776 said:


> Finally, a guy who actually had survivor skills n the Nicaraguan rainforest episode 20 July. Liked the way the 2 very different people interacted and leveraged off each other. Both were intelligent, ego free, had a sense of humor and tolerated very opposite world views. A welcome respite from last weeks witch from hell and passive do nothing guy team.


This is the best pairing the show has ever had. I really liked both of them and thought they did well. I would not have been surprised if the relationship grew after they returned but I guess it really was just a good friendship.

The show was a good example of not judging a book by its cover. My first impressions of the guy were not optimistic - southern ******* who loves to kill things. He turned out to be a lot more complex, in a good way. I could see myself hanging out with him.


----------



## Azlen (Nov 25, 2002)

Bob Coxner said:


> This is the best pairing the show has ever had. I really liked both of them and thought they did well. I would not have been surprised if the relationship grew after they returned but I guess it really was just a good friendship.


I think she was a lot more into him than he was her. At least it seemed that way with the way they edited it. Only the two of them know what really went on out there when the film crew left for the day.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Ment said:


> I wasn't particularly impressed with the dudes skills in context of the show. Why can't they get people who can trap? Spearing, making hand weapons will never feed you in the place they go, a person who has 'hunting' skills is useless in that arena.


Yeah...hunting skills don't really translate very good to this show. Take away the gun and you really don't have anything usefull in this situation.


----------



## 2004raptor (Dec 31, 2005)

Speaking of that, I wonder if contestants are allowed to bring some type of firearm or bow and arrow. Not that there is typically large game from what I've seen. Just curious if it's forbidden.


----------



## JFriday (Mar 20, 2002)

They'd probably worry that the guy that hated his partner a couple episodes ago would find an easy solution for both his hunger and annoying partner.


----------



## DouglasPHill (Feb 10, 2005)

Ouch


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

Considering that they sleep right next to each other, you'd hardly need such a high-powered weapon. Any blade could do the job.

I did not understand why Adam and Jaclyn could not find some leaves with water in them on their second day, considering that it rained all night and there were plenty of big-leaf plants around.

I thought that Jaclyn got a much higher PSR than she deserved as compared to Adam who was a great survivor. Anyone going into one of these things who is not willing to kill and eat whatever is available is just foolish. Even though near the end she finally ate a bite of lizard, that was too little too late.

Other than not finding water in leaves (or planning ahead to have dry firewood after the rain) on the 2nd day, Adam was impressive. He was cheerful and encouraging to Jaclyn the entire way to the waterfall, despite not having had water for 2 days. He even maintained his cheerful disposition as Jaclyn repeatedly refused to eat the meat that he caught.


----------



## MNoelH (Mar 17, 2005)

If I had to pick a guy from this show to live on an island with, so far, it would be Adam (more because of his disposition) or possibly the kinda mean guy that has showed up twice (I think he was in Season 1 and then again in Season 2 to replace the couple that tapped out due to mosquito bites when they set camp in the worst possible spot). Nobody else has impressed me much.

Mind you, I'd be the scared girl crying in whatever makeshift shelter the guy built for me. The mean guy would probably scare me out of the shelter and Adam would probably encourage and coax me out.


----------



## philw1776 (Jan 19, 2002)

He was mean? I didn't see that at all.


----------



## MNoelH (Mar 17, 2005)

Maybe "gruff" is the more correct word. I'd have to watch again, it's been awhile, but that's my recollection of him.


----------



## Ment (Mar 27, 2008)

MNoelH said:


> Maybe "gruff" is the more correct word. I'd have to watch again, it's been awhile, but that's my recollection of him.


yeah that was Laura Zerra and E.J. Snyder in the Amazon as replacements, first episode of season 2 where he talked about the dark troll in the closet and they had the 'respect the animals' talk about killing the eel. Both of them kicked ass.


----------



## philw1776 (Jan 19, 2002)

Laure & EJ were clearly the best pair.


----------



## Fool Me Twice (Jul 6, 2004)

2004raptor said:


> Speaking of that, I wonder if contestants are allowed to bring some type of firearm or bow and arrow. Not that there is typically large game from what I've seen. Just curious if it's forbidden.


I'd like to see them allow it at least once, just to demonstrate how useful a .22 could be in a survival situation. Other than fish and crab traps, primitive trapping doesn't seem realistic for a novice or a hobby survivalist like most of these people seem to be.


----------



## Fool Me Twice (Jul 6, 2004)

Ment said:


> yeah that was Laura Zerra and E.J. Snyder in the Amazon as replacements, first episode of season 2 where he talked about the dark troll in the closet and they had the 'respect the animals' talk about killing the eel.


That was so stupid. As stupid as when someone thanks an animal for giving its life. And the show docked the man in his survival rating for her freak out. Absurd.


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

Jebus, this week's show in Argentina was just brutal. I can't imagine being cold like that for three weeks. It was also a bummer that we finally get a contestant who knows about traps, but the weather pretty much kills his chances.

Doctor lady had the perfect temperament for her partner. I'll bet she's a rock star around the office nowadays.


----------



## Ment (Mar 27, 2008)

Wet cold then bugs are the worst issues they will encounter in NAF. I thought guy was going to go off his rocker when he want head to toe in mud.

Didn't think it was wise to try and carry all the bark they way they did. Maybe dry out however many sheets they could tie up and strap on their back or something...dragging that wet bark just about killed them.


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

Did I miss it, or did they not show Tom and Lisa taking a single drink of water or talking about where they were getting their water during their entire 21 days in Argentina?

Sometimes the editing on this show is just terrible. They show certain scenes 3 or 4 times, but then they completely ignore things that are essential to survival.


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

Water fell from the sky regularly for the whole 3 weeks. I'd guess one of the first things they did when they picked their campsite was toss some large leaves out to catch rain and after that drinking water was the least of their problems.


----------



## Fool Me Twice (Jul 6, 2004)

They showed the guy laying around camp for what seemed like days, then the girl said something to him like "You need to slow down." Which made me think he had probably been wearing himself out hauling firewood or something which they never showed.

Then there was her idea to stack stones against the side walls and lean them against the structure. When he built a basic fire reflector out of rocks they tried to make it seem like that was her idea, but it wasn't. Her idea was stupid.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

If I ever went on this show, I'd love to have a vegetarian as a partner. I'd get to eat anything I found! lol

I did see in that episode, the bananas that somebody was talking about. It was a huge bunch with had to be a hundred bananas on there.


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

heySkippy said:


> I'd guess one of the first things they did when they picked their campsite was toss some large leaves out to catch rain and after that drinking water was the least of their problems.


The question was not whether I could guess where they might have gotten drinking water. It was whether it was shown at all on the episode.

I could guess all of the techniques people might use to survive in a given location, but that does not mean I do not want to see what people actually do.


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

Fool Me Twice said:


> Then there was her idea to stack stones against the side walls and lean them against the structure. When he built a basic fire reflector out of rocks they tried to make it seem like that was her idea, but it wasn't. Her idea was stupid.


It was interesting how at the beginning she said that she had no doubt that she could have survived the 21 days on her own. Then, near the end, she said how Tom's support really helped her get through it.

I did not see any images of them sharing body heat. Every time it showed their shelter, they were lying or sitting and barely touching each other at all. One time it showed Tom rubbing Lisa's back with his hand.


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

pmyers said:


> If I ever went on this show, I'd love to have a vegetarian as a partner. I'd get to eat anything I found! lol
> 
> I did see in that episode, the bananas that somebody was talking about. It was a huge bunch with had to be a hundred bananas on there.


So, you would not "find" any bananas if you had a vegetarian as a partner?


----------



## philw1776 (Jan 19, 2002)

Note to self: Avoid whiney self absorbed high maintenance CA girls

Not that I'm enamored with the in your face Jersey style personality. They're likely Jets fans.


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

philw1776 said:


> Note to self: Avoid whiney self absorbed high maintenance CA girls
> 
> Not that I'm enamored with the in your face Jersey style personality. They're likely Jets fans.


It was funny how as soon as Corinne tapped out, Chris was able to start a fire and caught a nice crab. Too bad Corinne had not brought a firestarter instead of a pot -- it seemed drinking water was easy to come by without boiling it, and the only time the pot got used was for the crab after Corinne was gone.

Chris was pretty tough to stick things out by himself, but it did seem like their location was among the easier ones we've seen on the show.

It was odd how Chris seemed surprised that he had to swim out to the boat at the end. In all the other episodes, the contestants somehow were informed that they had to build a raft or whatever to get to the pickup boat. Was it on the map and he missed it? Or did the producers screw up?


----------



## Bob Coxner (Dec 1, 2004)

philw1776 said:


> Note to self: Avoid whiney self absorbed high maintenance CA girls
> 
> Not that I'm enamored with the in your face Jersey style personality. They're likely Jets fans.


How did she ever get picked for the show? You could see almost from the first minute that there was no way she was going to make it to the end.


----------



## squint (Jun 15, 2008)

Maybe it's harder for them to find women for this show so they aren't as picky?


----------



## philw1776 (Jan 19, 2002)

She could kick ass in obstacle course athletic events but had negative right stuff mentality for enduring harsh conditions, minimal survival skills (could weave), and an attitude the size of California. It was a good choice for our entertainment. She's lucky she didn't "accidentally" choke on a palm frond at night when the cameras were away. 

Jersey guy could get on my nerves but the very least I could do would be to cooperate with a partner who did know what he was doing and was willing to work his tail off.


----------



## 2004raptor (Dec 31, 2005)

Is this season over? I tried to find a guide of upcoming episodes but didn't see any????


----------



## Ment (Mar 27, 2008)

yes I believe this concludes season 3. Don't know why the last two seasons were so short.


----------



## Azlen (Nov 25, 2002)

Thetvdb.com lists a clip show on the 17th and has that as the last show of the season. 
I would guess the seasons are short because it's a difficult show to produce. Casting, scouting, filming and editing etc take up a great deal of time.


----------



## rimler (Jun 30, 2002)

Bob Coxner said:


> How did she ever get picked for the show? You could see almost from the first minute that there was no way she was going to make it to the end.


I think you answered your own question.


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

The show this week was interesting. The duct tape wasn't a terrible idea, but not a substitute for fire. If they allowed 3 items I think they would always be a machete, fire starter, and duct tape. 

As for the guy tapping out so soon, I have to wonder how much of his illness was nicotine withdrawal. I have known people who got physically ill when they quit. Seems like he should have recovered once he got some rest.

Finding the pineapples should have been a tremendous boon. I wonder if she went back and got more after he left.


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

heySkippy said:


> Finding the pineapples should have been a tremendous boon. I wonder if she went back and got more after he left.


I doubt she went back. It seemed like she just sat around camp for two weeks, except for getting water.

I wonder how many applicants the producers of the show get to choose from. Amanda was another strange one. How can someone who claims to be so modest about her body, and who "freaks out" at night when her partner accidently brushes her with his elbow or whatever, possibly think going on this show is a good idea?

The duct tape was an interesting twist. But it should never be first or second choice, I think. 1st and 2nd should always be a blade and a fire starter.

I wonder if they would let the participants bring a blade that has built-in rough steel and something to strike it with. I can't remember exactly where, but I am sure I have seen something like a hunter's knife that had a rough patch of steel near the handle, and something that you could pull out of the handle to strike a spark.

Then, a blade with a firestarter could be one item, and you could choose a metal pot (my preference) or duct tape for the second item.


----------



## Jeeters (Feb 25, 2003)

john4200 said:


> It was odd how Chris seemed surprised that he had to swim out to the boat at the end. In all the other episodes, the contestants somehow were informed that they had to build a raft or whatever to get to the pickup boat. Was it on the map and he missed it? Or did the producers screw up?


I realize this was asked over a month ago, but the clip show that aired a couple weeks ago addressed it. The boat was unable to get close to shore because high winds were causing rough waters and they were afraid of the boat hitting the coral reef. So he was forced to swim a mile and half (i think) out to the boat.


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

The Botswana episode was a tough one.

They never said exactly what happened to Ashley. I thought she showed most of the signs of being poisoned by something she ate or drank, but she showed most of the symptoms before she ate or drank anything! Maybe it was something she ate or drank just before the contest started.

Michael seemed like he was doing well, and when he found that pot, I thought he was going to make it. But it seemed like he was not motivated enough to tough it out alone. Maybe if he found the pot earlier he would have been able to make it.

I don't recall anyone finding a nice nice long wooden staff and sharpening the end to make a hand spear. That would have been one of the first things I did with all the animals around.

This episode was another case of where you really need 3 items to do well -- blade, pot, and firestarter. Although with a steel blade, he might have been able to find some flint and strike a spark with flint and steel. So, even though he lucked out and found a pot, it probably would have been a better choice to bring a pot instead of the firestarter in this case. Since they apparently get to know their location before they make their choices, I think that for arid climates they should almost always go with a pot instead of a firestarter.

I was looking around for what I would bring if I could have my top two choices, and I saw a nice hatchet (throwable) with a ferrocerium rod that fits into the handle, and also a combination pot and wood-burning stove. I'm not sure if they allow such complicated items to count as a single item, but that would be my preference if allowed.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00BDKZCB8/ref=wl_it_dp_o_pd_nS_ttl

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00IDEM9LS/ref=wl_it_dp_o_pC_nS_ttl


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

We wondered by they didn't dig a hole and try to get filtered water that way.


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

heySkippy said:


> We wondered by they didn't dig a hole and try to get filtered water that way.


That seems to work in rainy climates, but I suspect it does not work well in arid climates. I don't recall anyone doing that in previous African episodes.


----------



## MNoelH (Mar 17, 2005)

I was amazed that these two people had lower PSRs (or whatever that rating system is called) and had to deal with that location. Their ratings were the lowest we've seen and they had to deal with no water source and all those animals at night which made sleep close to impossible.

I was impressed with the guy. It's gotta be tough to do that alone - especially with no sleep - that makes for a lot of hours with only your thoughts.

I'm not sure if the girl was really in that much pain. The "Ow" she screamed out when I think they pricked her finger made me think she was being overly dramatic, but she also seemed pretty tough until she went down. (I certainly shouldn't be criticizing - there's no way I'd be able to last a day. My tenderfootedness would disable me immediately - my fairness in that blazing sun would blister me within an hour... and that's all before any survivory stuff comes into play.)


----------



## Jeff_in_Bklyn (Apr 26, 2003)

I was surprised Michael didn't eat the frog!


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

Jeff_in_Bklyn said:


> I was surprised Michael didn't eat the frog!


I was wondering about that myself. Was it because of the emotional value of the creature, or because it was not edible?

It looked more like a toad than a frog to me, but I did not get a good look at it. I know some toads are not suitable for eating.


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

The Brazil episode was a lot different than anything they've shown before. I've never seen an environment like that -- sand dunes but with abundant pools of water.

That Honora was something else. She kept sitting or lying out in the sun for hours on end and she called Matt stupid? Is mania a symptom of sunstroke? I could hardly believe it when she told Matt he was fat, stupid, lazy, and stinky. It wasn't like he was causing her any trouble. He appeared to build the shelter himself (except for the palm leaves she carried) and he did not take any food or water from her, so there seemed little reason for her to be so upset with him. 

The funny thing is that being fat and not exerting himself too much was probably a big survival advantage that he had over her. His body was able to burn fat for energy, and the extra fat probably helped on the cold nights. And he was smart enough to not overexert himself in the sun during the day. He just sat in his hole, ate his cactus per day, drank his untreated water, and waited. I kept thinking "the Dude abides".  Actually, that would have been a good response for Matt to give to Honora when she was insulting him.

When I heard that Matt was a vegan, I immediately lowered my opinion of him and did not expect him to complete the 21 days. But he proved me wrong. Tough dude!

I was surprised they never tried to build a fire during the whole time. It might have at least helped the cold nights and maybe to keep the bugs away. Also, Honora might have boiled her water instead of sitting out in the sun with the silly magnifying glass.

I'm not sure if her apology was sincere. I have the feeling the producer or one of the camera people whispered to her, hey, you are going to look like a major ahole on the show if you don't apologize to the guy.


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

We wondered about the lack of fire and speculated that the constant wind might have been the reason. Without any rocks or other materials to make a windbreak it might have been blown all over the place.

I had to laugh at Honora and her magnifying glass. What a wackadoodle. Matt was a good guy. He gets it.


----------



## Bob Coxner (Dec 1, 2004)

Although she could, with patience, possibly start a fire with her stupid magnifying glass, I think there was a serious lack of firewood. I think the contestants are told where they're going, so she may have already known about the firewood scarcity and didn't go for a firestarter.

Drinking untreated water in that location was probably much less risky that everywhere else they've filmed. There were very few, if any, land animals around to pollute it. The birds that were there didn't appear to be aquatic, so they wouldn't be fouling it either. The girl was using UV rays to disinfect her water, but the ground water was very shallow and still so the sun was doing the same thing to it already.


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

It sure was a beautiful landscape, but wow what a horrible place to try to survive.


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

heySkippy said:


> I had to laugh at Honora and her magnifying glass. What a wackadoodle.


I was laughing when she was crouched in a fetal position and crying "I need some magnesium".


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

Bob Coxner said:


> Although she could, with patience, possibly start a fire with her stupid magnifying glass, I think there was a serious lack of firewood.


The frame of the shelter Matt built was made of moderately sized pieces of wood that looked like they might burn. So there was firewood somewhere around. Maybe not enough to keep a fire going constantly, but I would have expected them to make one at least for a while.


----------



## rimler (Jun 30, 2002)

Bob Coxner said:


> The girl was using UV rays to disinfect her water, but the ground water was very shallow and still so the sun was doing the same thing to it already.


Aside from asking ourselves "will that really work?" our next thought, when watching the show, was, is that really all that different from the sun, at the top of the water source? I've never heard of that technique before.



heySkippy said:


> It sure was a beautiful landscape, but wow what a horrible place to try to survive.


I think it would be easier, at least for the 21 days. A lack of animals would really help, and it seemed easy to get around. I always cringed seeing barefoot people walking through mud/thorns/leaves/rivers/jungle. Here, it's just sand. As long as you're smart enough to stay out of the sun, I'd think this area would be one of the easier locations.

Especially when you just happen to "find" a cup for the water. That seemed highly...lucky...to me.

That girl was kooky. I know she wasn't at her best due to dehydration, but she was really over the top in her attitude and not a good survivalist. Loved Matt's "whatever dude" attitude though. Just sat there and took it.


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

Well, this week's "Naked and Awkward" episode had a couple interesting moments. My wife and I are long experienced with social nudity and get a kick out of the reactions of people doing it for the first time.

I like they've done several clip shows covering different aspects of the show. I wish some other reality shows (hello Survivor) would do similar things.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

I have a zillion unwatched, but Naked & Afraid seems to have been airing the SAME episode (same episode #) with different titles.. and NO, I don't mean the Uncovered or whatever they call it version..

I even have a SP saying New Only, but it tried to record one from early September, IIRC..


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

The program data for Naked and Afraid seems to be chock full of errors, so you never know what your DVR will catch. But Discovery was airing a new episode almost every week during the summer. 

Season 3 ended with the 10th episode ("Dunes of Despair" in Brazil) on Sep 21. I'm not sure when new episodes are coming.


----------



## philw1776 (Jan 19, 2002)

Dunes and a couple others have shown that bulking up with excess body fat and conserving energy by doing as little as possible are viable tactics to make the 21 that often have better results than being super skilled or military tough. Requires serious mental discipline though.


----------

